# NDC Product Codes



## LoriStrong (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been searching for NDC #'s on the FDA National Drug Code Directory site and I'm not finding complete NDC #'s that are required by Insurance companies.  For instance, the NDC code shown for the Mirena IUD is 50419-421 but the insurance company says that is not complete and it should be a 10-12 digit number.  Any suggestions?


----------



## corikr77 (Jan 24, 2013)

When I looked at the FDA National Drug Code Directory it gave 50419-421-01 in the product information.


----------



## LoriStrong (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't scroll over, duh!  Thanks!


----------



## Skenyon (Jan 28, 2013)

*NDC codes*

I don't use the registry, I just take the NDC from the product packaging.  The insurance companies are looking for 11 digits.  The product packaging only has 10, so you have to add a "zero" to your code, but you have to be very specific on where to ad the zero.  It is based on the 5-4-2 method.  Example if the product has a code listed like:

0378-6990-98, you would place the "zero" to the front of the NDC so there are 5 digits in the first section of the number:  00378-6990-98.

if the product package NDC is: 00378-699-98, then you would add the zero to the front of the second section of the code: 00378-0699-98.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Michele Price (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you please verify the NDC usage for a drug that we are to bill the package NDC? Please give me a link or literature on this?


----------



## gena379 (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/ndc/dsp_searchresult.cfm

Theyhave listed as both: 
50419-421-01
50419-423-01


----------

